# Buck 28000 blower question



## Jonny006 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been searching for the answer but to no avail so here goes-
How does the blower work on these stoves? I know they are thermostatically controlled but how do I know it is working? The stove has a single toggle switch on the lower right front. It is a single position ie; on and off. When I plug it in and turn it on the blower turns on. I read that there is a three speed setup but how does that work? I'll I have to fire it up and see what happens? I was under the impression that the motor turns on when the stove reaches operating temp to move the hot air and cool the stove correct? Can someone set me straight here please.
Thank you!


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Aug 12, 2013)

Originally, the three-speed Buck Stoves were set up with a bar-type (CPI) thermostat and a two position switch (manual and automatic).

If you plug the stove in and flip the switch to where the motor runs, this is the "manual" position.  The fan motor will run regardless of stove temperature in this position.

If you flip the switch to the opposite position, it will be on "automatic" operation.  In this position, the fan motor will only come on when the stove reaches a certain temperature, and will cycle from low to medium, to high speed as the temperature of the stove increases.  Of course, this is assuming that the thermostat is working properly.

I hope this helps.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Aug 12, 2013)

wiring diagram

http://www.servicesales.com/wiring_diagram_screen.php


----------



## gzecc (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a 28 also. Mine always had a two switch position. Automatic is up and manual (high) is down. Automatic is thermostatically controlled, manual control is high only (down position). Speak to the techs at servicesales above. They know it all.


----------



## Jonny006 (Aug 23, 2013)

Excellent. That was the info I was looking for. Thank you!
And Servicesales has been a huge help with my questions. They will be getting my business.


----------

